# Rubik's New Assemble Cube II



## cheiney (Mar 2, 2009)

So I was browsing through the cube4you store when I came across this cube. It says that it's directions are in Japanese, and it says "Speedcubing Kit" on it. I'm assuming this is the JSK, but I'm not completely positive. It's pretty expensive (Around 30 dollars), so I was wondering if anyone has it and can vouch whether or not it is a good cube. Also, how does it compare with the JSK clone sold for over 20 dollars less?

Here are the links:

JSK? Cube: http://www.cube4you.com/286_Rubiks-new-Assemble-Cube-II.html

JSK Clone: http://www.cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

id just recommend you get a type a or a cube4you cube.those are great cubes i personally dont like the JSK cube but alot of people do.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I have a type A and I just wanted to try out a JSK because I've heard they are very smooth and pop much less than a type A. I was going to order a cube4you cube with it no matter what, so I just wanted to know what the difference was between them. Could you tell me what things you dislike about the JSK cube?


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's definitely a JSK. Why does the brand say Rubik's?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Yeah, that's definitely a JSK. Why does the brand say Rubik's?



Why not? It is an official Rubik's product.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

i just dont like the fell of it. i like the old type d cube becuase its smooth and im accurate with my turning and for the type d you cant force it to cut corners really well or it will lock up. also you could try a type c i like the type c alot too im about to order from cube4you the 10kit diy set and im getting 8 cube4you cubes(dont bash me about its a waste of money xD)also im getting a type a (im not a owner of one yet kind of sad T_T) and a square 1.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Yeah, that's definitely a JSK. Why does the brand say Rubik's?



Yeah, it's the Rubik's DIY only produced in Japan, from what I've heard. Do you know how it compares to the regular JSK clone? It seems like 30 dollars is kind of expensive, but if it's better than it may be worth trying.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the JSK clone. It feels nice for the first week or so, but gradually loosens until the screws fall completely out. I'm too lazy to use loctite, I prefer to just use a cube that works.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'm not a fan of the JSK clone. It feels nice for the first week or so, but gradually loosens until the screws fall completely out. I'm too lazy to use loctite, I prefer to just use a cube that works.



I completely disagree. I have been using this core for over a month now and there has been no loosening of any kind. In fact, I took the core, put some Rubik's DIY pieces on, and made it my new main speedcube(10.68 avg of 12). All in all, the cubies of the clone aren't that good, but the core is amazing.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to bring up this thread again, but there are some mixed results on the JSK clone. Would it be better to just buy the actual JSK? If so, where should I get it? What are the pros and cons about the cube (other than price), and if there is a way to compare, what are the differences between the Rubik's DIY and the JSK cube?


----------



## Vryon (Apr 12, 2009)

Dont buy actual JSK, the spring and the core will be loosen and you can solve it anymore


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 12, 2009)

Vryon said:


> Dont buy actual JSK, the spring and the core will be loosen and you can solve it anymore



DISAGREE. 10char


----------



## Michael_Wee (Apr 12, 2009)

i have been using the JSK for almost a year and have now created a very good hybrid with it using a 2007 mold rubik's dot com DIY core and JSK pieces and no the core did not loosen i was just bored and mixed a few cores and pieces around and came out with it


----------



## jcuber (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the difference between the JSK and rubik's.com DIY is the center caps pop alot on the DIY, the JSK caps stay put. I don't have a JSK, I am just re-iterating what I have heard.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use my JSK core for my OH cube cause I don't like the joy cube core. The center caps stay in do to tabs that lock them in and I have not experienced any loosening. I have experienced loosening on other cubes because I sprayed jig a loo directly into the cube and there were no top washers and the spring fused with the plastic.

The JSK cube itself is better in my opinion than the clone and I would prolly use it if it wasn't for my edison cube.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 13, 2009)

The Edison is better than JSK? No way...

How does Edison do when it comes to corner cutting?


----------

